# What wheel cleaner?



## wakz (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi I've tried cleaning my alloys after about a month of bad weather but i can't seem to get rid of these marks as easily as I'd like.

After reading good things about Bilberry wheel cleaner I gave it a try, these at my alloys after one hit of Bilberry wheel cleaner. It got rid of light dirt but has left tar (I assume) spots which only come off with hard scrubbing.

Which product would be the best to use to get rid of any tar/brake dust marks?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Tardis and ironx for a deep clean, I use a cheap car shampoo for normal use. be sure to seal the wheels to make cleaning easier in the future.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

bradleymarky said:


> Tardis and ironx for a deep clean, I use a cheap car shampoo for normal use. be sure to seal the wheels to make cleaning easier in the future.


Tardis is not a wheel cleaner it's a heavy solvent tar and glue remover (not water soluable)

You need to be super careful using tardis as well as it will and can damage some paint finishes if they are not 2k.

To tell if it's tar see if it's soft and if you can pick it off with your finger nail.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> Tardis is not a wheel cleaner it's a heavy solver tar and glue remover (not water soluable)
> 
> You need to be super careful using tardis as well as it will and can damage some paint finishes if they are not 2k.
> 
> To tell if it's tar see if it's soft and if you can pick it off with your finger nail.


To be fair the OP did ask for a recommendation of a tar remover


----------



## wakz (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 
Yes it did come of with a fingernail, I actually have some tardis but forgot about, I'll try that once the weather gets better! 

Normally after giving the wheels a clean in left with small black dots that won't come off with tardis or bilberry, is that break dust?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

wakz said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Yes it did come of with a fingernail, I actually have some tardis but forgot about, I'll try that once the weather gets better!
> 
> Normally after giving the wheels a clean in left with small black dots that won't come off with tardis or bilberry, is that break dust?


Yap bonded brake dust, try Iron X or some other fallout remover it should do the trick.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

wakz said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Yes it did come of with a fingernail, I actually have some tardis but forgot about, I'll try that once the weather gets better!
> 
> Normally after giving the wheels a clean in left with small black dots that won't come off with tardis or bilberry, is that break dust?


Give a small section of it a go then...When its super wet like it is at the moment the water on the roads contains the tar that seeps out of the tarmac...as for the hard black pitting that will be brake dust thats gone mega hard....again something like WonderWheels or AutoGlym WheelCleaner (one with orange label) should shift it...You could use fallout removers but I always favour a acid based wheel cleaner to get it gone...they are not as evil as people make out and if you rinse it properly there will be no damage to the wheels....fallout removers are far more dangerous and should be used sparingly.

If you want you could use the acid based cleaner then rinse then go over the wheels again with bilberry then rinse again.....that way you should end up with some super sparkly wheels


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

car chem revolt! or bilt hamber auto wheel.
spray, leave on for 5mins and rinse.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I find Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels is very good. You can get it from Asda or Morrisons for £4 (_500ml_). From what I've read, it seems to be very similar to Sonax Full Effect. Never tried Sonax to properly compare them though


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I find Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels is very good. You can get it from Asda or Morrisons for £4 (_500ml_). From what I've read, it seems to be very similar to Sonax Full Effect. Never tried Sonax to properly compare them though


 I use WW Hot Wheels too, even cheaper from Wilko at £5 for 750ml.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Autosmart Smart wheels. Roughly 20 quid for 5 litres which I dilute down to about 10:1

Cooks


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Bilt Hamber auto wheel without a doubt


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Cillit bang........
G101. Is probably as good as any of the wheels are relatively clean to start.
If not then takes your pick from any of the above suggestions.
Remember alkali can be just as ( if not more so) effective than acid


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Get yourself a regular cleaner,something like espuma,and for every 2-3 wheeks get Bilt Hamber auto wheel,thats a good and eco solution.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Malco Brake Off/Tuga Devil Special Wheel Cleaner followed by a fall out remover then a tar remover followed by claying and then protect with either a wheel wax or a wheel coating,job done.









ps cant go wrong using smartwheels


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

suspal i am VERY disapointed... you missed out the CRUCIAL 3 stage machining process there


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

AllenF said:


> suspal i am VERY disapointed... you missed out the CRUCIAL 3 stage machining process there


If required "your're being ultra anal" 
Could of said a refurb.lol


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Suspal, don't use that Malco Brake Off without gloves.


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels, is it safe e.g. no nasty acids like some of these cheapo ones?

Cheers.


----------

